# Voltage drop when accelerating



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey all, so lately I noticed on my singer voltmeter i installed that when I am idling my voltage is at 14.5-15.0 depending on the weather. And now that its finally warm I see that my car goes from 14.5 to 13.8... What would make this happen and how do I solve this? Thank you!

Also, soon I am planning on upping the whole electrical system between batteries, more subs, more amps, big 3 and I am going for spl but it seems like my alternator isn't as strong as everyone elses that I see do these high watt builds. Any advice?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Normal. The Cruze uses a variable output alternator for fuel economy purposes. The voltage you're reading is the alternator output and not the actual battery voltage.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> Normal. The Cruze uses a variable output alternator for fuel economy purposes. The voltage you're reading is the alternator output and not the actual battery voltage.


Then how do I get a reading of the battery's voltage?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> Then how do I get a reading of the battery's voltage?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Turn the engine off and leave the car in accessory mode. It will show on the dash DIC display/possibly your gauge as well. The same is true for any car - you won't be able to see actual battery voltage when the alternator is charging.

The Cruze's alternator is 130 amps. If it sees a NEED to charge the system (high current draw, like that from an amplifier, fan, lights, etc), it will.


----------

